# Hibernate



## larrygingras (May 26, 2010)

I think this is major question but I found no solution googling through internet and freebsd.org.
Is hibernate supported in FreeBSD 8.0 (I currently use this version)?
If so, how to do it?
I found some pages that states that acpi S4 is hibernate, I tried to use it and my computer just shut down; after power on I boot system as if it was unexpectedly powered off. So acpi S4 not work properly for me. And I believe that hibernations is software feature, not hardware. I have been hibernating my poor old ugly desktop with windows XP (or was it 2000?) in year 2002 or 2003...

PS: I have ASUS X80L laptop, celeron CPU


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 16, 2010)

larrygingras said:
			
		

> I think this is major question but I found no solution googling through internet and freebsd.org.
> Is hibernate supported in FreeBSD 8.0 (I currently use this version)?
> If so, how to do it?
> I found some pages that states that acpi S4 is hibernate, I tried to use it and my computer just shut down; after power on I boot system as if it was unexpectedly powered off. So acpi S4 not work properly for me. And I believe that hibernations is software feature, not hardware. I have been hibernating my poor old ugly desktop with windows XP (or was it 2000?) in year 2002 or 2003...
> ...



hrm.  I found this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/laptop/article.html

All references though are for 5.x though :/


----------



## gnemmi (Aug 17, 2010)

AFAIK: No ...
Furthermore "suspend" is hardly supported on UP and still broken on SMP (I might be wrong tough).. if "hibernate" was supported, I would be amazed ...


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 18, 2010)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> AFAIK: No ...
> Furthermore "suspend" is hardly supported on UP and still broken on SMP (I might be wrong tough).. if "hibernate" was supported, I would be amazed ...



This?: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## gnemmi (Aug 18, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> OS-level hibernation is still not supported.



Then you still need a bios that supports S4BIOS ...
And then heÂ´s still talking about amd64 ...
And then ... you still need the thing to wake up ... let alone the drivers ...
So, is it supported?
Or is it that under some particular circumstances and given the right conditions it works or may work?

Boiling it down ... is that the rule or the exception?


----------

